# My Surly Long Haul Trucker ...



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone else have a Surly Long Haul Trucker, or similar bicycle .... 

I just hauled another huge load on my bicycle. Picked up some more emergency survival supplies at Wal-Mart today (3 boxes of food bars - that's all they had, or I would have bought more; balloons so I could make my home-made air horn; juice that doesn't need to be refrigerated, medical supplies, and more).

Then I went grocery shopping at Cost Less and bought about $70 in food. Had quite a load, almost maxed out!


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

vja4Him said:


> Anyone else have a Surly Long Haul Trucker, or similar bicycle ....


I don't (just a regular Trek bike), but if I had enough need to justify a bike for hauling stuff, I'd get the Big Dummy (yeah, that's really the name) or an Xtra-cycle. Just as well go all the way, NWIM? I've seen those things hauling kayaks!

If money is tight, can you find a used child trailer and convert it to a cargo trailer? (I don't know if a trailer will work for your situation.) I know GypsySue does a lot of biking - she might have some good ideas for hauling cargo.


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Can u point me in the right direction (homemade air horn). I ride just about daily in an urban setting getting ruff out here what with people texting, road work.
My ride is a department store Schwinn, cruiser style, 3 baskets, gets me where I need to go around the city.

I'd like to get into traveling out camping I'm sure that there's a word for it. 

K, now I gotta go look up this bike the Big Dummy sounds interesting.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to do bicycle touring. I began riding a Norco "BigFoot" mountain-bike that was setup with a touring rack over the back wheel that held saddle-bags (panniers), I had a round bag mounted to my seat (seat-bag) and one more mounted to my handle-bars. Two water-bottles attached to the frame and an air-pump also mounted to my frame.

That bike lasted me about 8 years and around 10,000 miles. It had been repaired several times (re-welded the frame, replaced derailers, axles, hubs, etc) before it was stolen from my backyard. Still miss that bike ... 

My current bike is a mish-mash of parts that I have done some "extreme" riding on ... haven't broke it yet, but, I have just about worn it out.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

pelenaka said:


> Can u point me in the right direction (homemade air horn). I ride just about daily in an urban setting getting ruff out here what with people texting, road work.
> My ride is a department store Schwinn, cruiser style, 3 baskets, gets me where I need to go around the city.
> 
> I'd like to get into traveling out camping I'm sure that there's a word for it.
> ...


I just found a good video on how to make the homemade air horn:
How to make a homemade air horn | Video « Wonder How To

Or:
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-construct-air-horn-201535/ Man! This one is loud!


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Pam, you know I need a loud horn, lol.

Went to two bike shops today in one got to touch but not ride nor sit on a Surley Pugsley. Love those tires. 
No Big Dummy.
Second shop I got to several types of bikes including a hybrid mountain bike which I enjoyed. 

No cargo trailers on the floor which was disapointing as I really want to try out some of the more specialized trailers like the bob.


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks Pam, I'll give them a look. Gotta come up with something.

Got to touch a Pugsley @ a bike shop today. Those tires ! That price $1599.

Also got to touch a few others at another shop hybrids including a Trec which I felt comfortable on.

No cargo trailers on the display floor unfortunetly. 
I'm rethinking the BOB trailer though. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

vja4Him said:


> Anyone else have a Surly Long Haul Trucker, or similar bicycle ....
> 
> I just hauled another huge load on my bicycle. Picked up some more emergency survival supplies at Wal-Mart today (3 boxes of food bars - that's all they had, or I would have bought more; balloons so I could make my home-made air horn; juice that doesn't need to be refrigerated, medical supplies, and more).
> 
> Then I went grocery shopping at Cost Less and bought about $70 in food. Had quite a load, almost maxed out!


You didn't buy canning jars from Wal-Mart did you???


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I love that bike. I've seen them modified with trailers and they move smoothly.


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

pelenaka said:


> Can u point me in the right direction (homemade air horn). I ride just about daily in an urban setting getting ruff out here what with people texting, road work.
> My ride is a department store Schwinn, cruiser style, 3 baskets, gets me where I need to go around the city.
> 
> I'd like to get into traveling out camping I'm sure that there's a word for it.
> ...


I made my own air-horns from pill bottles, balloons and rubber bands!!! They actually work are very LOUD ... !!! You can find YouTube videos showing you how to make one.

Oh yes, you need straws. I found that the thicker straws work better. You will need to experiment yourself to find out what works best, to get the loudest sound .....

I still going to buy another Air-Zound. Well worth whatever you have to pay for it ....


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

*Bikes at Work Trailer ...*

This is the bicycle trailer I want to have:

Bike Trailers & More - Bikes At Work Inc.

Can't afford it this year. Maybe next year ....

If not, then I'll probably get the BOB trailer. I could really stock up then, with around $500 of food in just one load (with around 100 pounds of food on my bike, and another 60-70 pounds on the BOB).

I have carried at least 126 pounds of food on my Surly Long Haul Trucker (four panniers, including the extra outer pockets on all four panniers), and two duffle bags strapped to the rear Surly Nice rack.


----------



## pelenaka (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on DIY air horns I'm gonna give it a go.
But I will also ask Santa (hubby) for one.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

knees of mine won't take a bike with out a motor aka a Harley. might look into a trailer to bug out (and around). but they can be $$$$


----------



## vja4Him (Nov 17, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> knees of mine won't take a bike with out a motor aka a Harley. might look into a trailer to bug out (and around). but they can be $$$$


I'm looking at buying one of two trailers:

1) BOB Ibex ($400)

2) Bikes at Work Trailer ($570 for the 96 inch model)
Bike Trailers & More - Bikes At Work Inc.

The BOB only carries 70 pounds. The Bikes at Work trailers (all models) carry 300 pounds!!! The 96 inch trailer will convert to the shorter 64 inch or the 32 inch model, and then back to the 96 inch trailer when you need the extra length.

If I have the extra bucks next year, I hope to get the Bikes at Work 96 inch trailer .....


----------

